# Petition to bring in the NICE guidelines that state 3 cycles should be funded!



## his_girl (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi all,

Whether it will help or not, there is an online petition campaigning for 3 cycles of IVF to be funded, as stated in the NICE guidelines. Please sign up!

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF/


----------

